# My First Litter... Would love imput on color too!



## PinkFox (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok not "MINE" but the first litter born of my rabbits on my little homestead and im REALY proud
These are Rex (standard) kits, out of a Broken Opal Doe and a Black Otter Buck.
6 born all live all doing very well 

Broken Castor?






Broken Castor #2?
This baby is not as red undertoned as the other baby, more of a cool tone with alot heavier n the black tipping.





Black Otter
this baby is the smallest, but its feisty pushes the little sausage kit out of the way when it lays on it lol.





Broken Black Otter
though i will admit this one had me thinkingbroken black for a while theres slightly noticable tan ring around the eye nose edges and ear lacing 





and then the 2 that realy threw me off/confsed me

Chinchilla?!
i initially thought this baby was Opal, for the first week and a bit it had a very Opal undertone (that light fawn/orange color) and NO black tipping...
Now though the fawn undercolor has gone completly, white belly, and the hair band goes Dark Slate, White, Silver, Black Tip. ears are black laced
this baby is the biggest and an absolute sausage! but i think its BEAUTIFUL!





Broken Light Chinchilla?
I initially thougth this baby was a broken opal, it looked just like its momma with that same faw undercolor, but now at 2 weeks the fawn has gone.  this baby however is lighter than the other baby.  the ears are laced (and actually fairly heavily covered in black tipping to the hair shaft) however the blanket has little to no black tipping at all  the blanket is dark slate, white, silver and then a few have a litle black tipping particularly down the spine...but mostly only the ears and neer the eyes have the dark color the above baby has.  this baby looks more like a very light silver blue than the more slate greay of the other one.





(im not as familiar with the chinsand the verieties all confuse me Dark, light, blue ect...so any input/thoughts on those 2 ktis would also be apreciated)

Im pretty dang smitten with the little beasties   there 14 days old today and have been hoppign about, exploring, realy interested in their surroundings for a good 3 days now already...today there even trying to nibble pellet and hay.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with you on all the colors, including the chinchillas.  But they are lovely babies!  Mini Rex are some of my very favorites.


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 1, 2012)

these guys are actually standard rex, i do have a trio of minis too though   l love ALL the rex's  want to start a plush lop program (lop eared rex) too


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness are these guys cute!!! I think my favorite is the broken chin...so pretty/adorable!! 
I think you've got the colors spot on...sometimes castors will lose a little of red/orange (rufus) when bred to dilutes or anything that isn't red/orange, just depends. Doesn't happen all the time but could be a reason your 2nd little castor baby seems a little "gray-er" than the first.


----------



## ruthless (Apr 1, 2012)

Do the standard rex normally have a nice personality like many of the mini rex seem to?


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 1, 2012)

in my personal experience the standards have even nicer temperments, very mellow overall, silly and "happy" and very inteligent (i had to switch hutches on my youngest because she figured out how to open the latch on the one i had her in lol)
i like the minis too, but my personal experience has eben that the standards are even sweeter than the minis 

the momma to this litter has had no problem with me hadling her babies from day one, shell come over see what im doing and head but me for ear scritches, the buck is a MUSH, you go near his hutch and hes by the door demanding scritches, you put your hand in and hell rub all over you.
my youngest blackberry is turning 6 months and shes just a silly love bug, shell follow you like a puppy (and she had very little handling up untll i got her) and my self black shes a spit fire (no handling and she was 8 months when i got her) but even so i can still do anything i need in her hutch or to her without much of a fuss.

obviously the more there handled the nicer they are overall anyway, but ive personally never met a "Mean" rex.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2012)

Cute babies!  Love the colors.

Nice to hear that the Rex's are mellow, we just picked up a chocolate doe this past weekend, she is around 11 months old and very affectionate.  My kids are thinking of showing rabbits for 4-H projects.


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 19, 2012)

i just love them, my buck literally FORCES you to pet him lol.


----------



## Blue Barn Rabbitry (Apr 21, 2012)

Those are some gorgeous kits!

I love the 2 chinchillas! We have 4 chinchilla mini lops at my house. They are the prettiest little things in the world!

I love the first one too! I've never seen a kit that color!

Congrats!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 22, 2012)

I love your first kit! That swirly color is amazing!


----------

